# getSystemService(SENSOR_SERVICE) - App stürzt ab



## Warrior7777 (23. Sep 2012)

Hallo miteinander

ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich aus meiner Activity 
	
	
	
	





```
getSystemService(SENSOR_SERVICE);
```
 aufrufe, reagiert die App zunächst nicht mehr. Wenn ich dann den "Zurück"-Knopf drücke, reagiert der ganze System-Prozess anscheinend nicht mehr:

```
09-23 16:12:40.435: D/qemud(38): fdhandler_accept_event: accepting on fd 10
09-23 16:12:40.435: D/qemud(38): created client 0x17fe8 listening on fd 15
09-23 16:12:40.445: D/qemud(38): client_fd_receive: attempting registration for service 'sensors'
09-23 16:12:40.445: D/qemud(38): client_fd_receive:    -> received channel id 11
09-23 16:12:40.455: D/qemud(38): client_registration: registration succeeded for client 11
09-23 16:12:40.465: D/qemud(38): fdhandler_accept_event: accepting on fd 10
09-23 16:12:40.465: D/qemud(38): created client 0x18038 listening on fd 16
09-23 16:12:40.465: D/qemud(38): fdhandler_event: disconnect on fd 15
09-23 16:12:48.945: W/ActivityManager(59): Launch timeout has expired, giving up wake lock!
[...]
//hier die eigentliche Fehlermeldung:
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59): ANR in firstapp (firstapp/.StartActivity)
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59): Reason: keyDispatchingTimedOut
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59): Load: 3.28 / 0.93 / 0.32
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59): CPU usage from 16309ms to 41ms ago:
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   qemud: 86% = 19% user + 67% kernel / faults: 39 minor
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   system_server: 6% = 4% user + 1% kernel / faults: 394 minor 1 major
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   adbd: 2% = 0% user + 2% kernel / faults: 6 minor
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   com.svox.pico: 1% = 0% user + 1% kernel / faults: 2641 minor
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   d.process.acore: 1% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 1536 minor
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   m.android.phone: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 452 minor
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   ndroid.launcher: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 317 minor
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   roid.alarmclock: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 505 minor
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   d.process.media: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 117 minor
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   m.android.email: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 401 minor 1 major
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   zygote: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 71 minor
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   logcat: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 45 minor
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   ronsoft.openwnn: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 299 minor
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   ndroid.settings: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 627 minor
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   zygote: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 102 minor
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):   allpaperchanger: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 298 minor
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):  +llotti.firstapp: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):  +sh: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59):  +app_process: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel
09-23 16:12:55.234: E/ActivityManager(59): TOTAL: 100% = 26% user + 72% kernel + 0% irq + 0% softirq
09-23 16:12:55.276: W/WindowManager(59): No focus window, dropping: KeyEvent{action=0 code=4 repeat=0 meta=0 scancode=158 mFlags=8}
```

Vor einem Update von Eclipse hat alles noch funktioniert... (s. hier) Ich weiss wirklich nicht, was ich falsch mache. 
Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen! Wenn Ihr mehr Infos braucht, sagt es einfach.

Noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## schlingel (24. Sep 2012)

Hilft's, wenn du das Service-Suchen in einen Thread auslagerst?


----------



## Warrior7777 (24. Sep 2012)

Nein, leider nicht. Anscheinend blockiert wahrscheinlich tatsächlich der ganze Prozess.  Vorher (=vor dem Update von Eclipse und dem Emulator) hats ja auch funktioniert...

Mir ist noch ein Gedanke gekommen: Braucht man für Sensoren eine Permission? Wenn nicht habe ich jetzt definitv keinen Plan mehr. :bahnhof:

Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## mjdv (24. Sep 2012)

Eine Permission braucht man nicht. Versuche mal das auf einem richtigem Handy laufen zu lassen. Der Emulator unterstützt glaube ich gar keine Sensoren


----------



## Warrior7777 (24. Sep 2012)

Richtige Hardware steht mir momentan leider noch nicht zur Verfügung. Aber daran liegt es nicht, der Emulator unterstützt Sensoren. Vor diesem Eclipse und Emulator Update hatte die Methode noch funktioniert.


----------



## Warrior7777 (26. Sep 2012)

Ich werde morgen mal versuchen, das ganze in einem separaten Prozess laufen zu lassen. Ich hoffe der Aufwand lohnt sich, ich muss mich da nämlich erst noch reinlesen.


----------

